# rechazo a los hombres (opuesto a misógino)



## cachapa

Hola, me gustaría saber si existe en español un término equivalente a misógino pero que se refiera a lo opuesto (rechazo hacia los hombres). Gracias!


----------



## xOoeL

A lo mejor esto te sirve: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165715


----------



## belén

Hola

Hay algún hilo sobre este tema, pero de momento te ofrezco:


> *androfobia**.*
> (Del gr. ἀνήρ, ἀνδρός, hombre, varón, y _fobia_).
> * 1.     * f. Aversión obsesiva hacia los hombres.


----------



## belemin

En español sería _andrófobo/ andrófoba _(literalmente "que odia al varón").

Sin embargo, existe el término_ misandria_, que parece ser calco del inglés, y que sería el más adecuado por oposición a _misoginia. _

Pero _misandria_ designa al fenómeno, no existe un término que designe a la persona que padece misandria.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misandria


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola cachapa, hola a todos:

   En psicología y psiquiatría existe la palabra castellana *apandria* la cual es usada para denotar el hecho de que cierta persona tiene una aversión hacia los hombres. Sin embargo, jamás he visto o escuchado el vocablo apándrica(o), o algo parecido, usado para hacer referencia a una persona que padece de apandria.En el ámbito médico simplemente se suele decir que tal o cual persona padece de *apandria*. 

    Así pues me parece que es  muy probable que en el idioma español actual  no exista un antónimo exacto para misógino(a). Lo que más se le acerca a lo que tú estás buscando es andrófoba(o) pero juzgo que este término puede llegar a ser ambiguo pues androfobia puede llegar a significar tanto miedo como odio a los hombres y de hecho pienso que la raíz *fobia* está mucho más cerca de denotar miedo que de denotar odio y por lo mismo no concuerdo  en cuanto a que el contenido semántico literal de la voz andrófoba(o) sea "que odia al varón".


Hasta luego.


----------



## cachapa

Un millón de gracias a todos!!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues como ya se apunta fobos, en griego significa miedo, por lo tanto no sería apropiado andrófobo, que sería quien teme al hombre.

*Anzropeios*: por lo tanto *misántropo*, aunque este término suele aplicarse al que odia a la humanidad en general y no solo a los hombres.


----------



## cachapa

Exactamente, gracias por contestar!


----------



## htatarsky

Hola! Te paso la definición que encontré en Wikipedia al buscar la palabra ¨sexismo¨. Espero que te sea útil.


La actitud de misoginia (odio a las mujeres) o misandría (odio a los hombres). 

Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> La actitud de misoginia (odio a las mujeres) o *misandría *(odio a los hombres).



*misandria*, me parece apropiada, puesto que siempre recalcó mi profesor de griego. aner-andros, el varón por excelencia. (Lástima que no figure en el DRAE).


----------



## elbeto

Hola a todos. Aprovechando el hilo.
Hay chistes misóginos (de misoginia). Los chistes que muestran una actitud de misandría serían chistes *misándricos *y una persona con dicha actitud sería *misándrica. *Digo pero a la vez pregunto.


----------



## danielfranco

Ahora, un resumen:
Pues de acuerdo al enlace ya provisto de wikipedia en español, *androfobia* no cuadra porque es el antónimo de ginefobia.
Y parece que *misandria* es una de tres: un anglicismo, un galicismo, o un neologismo. O sea, ni picha, ni cacha, ni deja batear...
Supongo que nada más falta que lo reconozca el DRAE (junto con otros montones de términología técnica) para que el término, junto con sus derivados, valga como el antónimo directo de *misógino*.

Ni modo, a esperar sentados.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

    Cachapa ignoro cuál es el ámbito dentro del que te ha surgido la interrogante que ha generado este hilo pero si el contexto dentro del cual apareció tu pregunta es un ambiente académico y si deseas actuar con formalidad yo te aconsejo que mejor uses el vocablo *apandria* el cual está aceptado y es usado en el medio médico-psiquiátrico del mundo hispanohablante desde hace varias décadas (véase por ejemplo la primera edición (año 1972) de la traducción al español del Diccionario de Psiquiatría de los autores Brussel y Cantzlaar publicado por la editorial CECSA). 


    La voz *misandria* me parece, en primera instancia, una palabra bien formada etimológicamente hablando pero por lo que he investigado todavía no aparece registrada en diccionario alguno de la lengua castellana (ni general ni especializado). El motivo de esto último muy probablemente sea, por lo que he leído, que en el mundo académico está aún en desarrollo un debate sobre cuál sería la correcta definición de esta palabra, esto es, hay quien opina que la misandria sería sólo una patología psiquiátrica, hay también quien dice que sería sólo una cuestión meramente cultural, hay también quien sostiene que sólo las mujeres pueden llegar a experimentar misandria, etc., por lo tanto como la significación de la voz misandria no está todavía bien definida yo me atrevo a sugerirte que la evites.


Hasta luego.


----------



## elbeto

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ...sólo las mujeres pueden llegar a experimentar misandria...


Seguramente lo dijo alguien que odia a los hombres...


----------



## Carlos_Ulloa

Hola a todos

Se me ha venido presentando una duda y quisiera contar con la opinión de alguien para superarla... 

*¿Existe algún término contrapositivo para la misoginia? 
o mejor dicho, un término que exprese ¿"odio hacia los hombres"? *

Cavilando se me ocurre el uso del término misantropía, por guardar relación por el uso del prefijo "miso" y por la connotación del sufijo "antropo". Sin embargo, la acepción psicológica del término misantropía lo lleva a referirse más como "aversión al trato humano". Aunque visto desde un contexto platónico, el término sí hace referencia a un "odio a los hombres" (referenciado en el texto: el fedón o sobre la inmortalidad del alma) pero allí nos enfrascamos dentro de una discusión que debate la cualidad de género utilizado en la grecia antigüa; en donde en su época fueron a su vez bastante "misóginos".

Entonces propongo la discusión sobre la existencia de un término que sirva de complemento "contraposicional" (me disculparán el hecho que no sepa cómo llamar la relación entre estos términos, anticipando que el uso de la noción de contrariedad sería erróneo) para la palabra "misoginia"

Cualquier comentario será más que bienvenido
gracias.


----------



## Avié

No ha lugar a usar misantropía, como ya has indicadao, aunque a mí también fue lo primero que se me ocurrió. Pensé en _andro_, que sí significa varón -no como _antropos_-, pero no existe _misandria*_; lo que sí reconoce el DRAE es _androfobia_... aunque _fobia_ tampoco es lo más adecuado, sería una aversión más que un odio.

Por dar ideas, esperemos otros comentarios.


----------



## one minute silence

Si la misoginia es una aversión hacia la mujer...

¿Qué palabra emplearían la mujeres para referirse a la repugnacia que sienten hacia los hombre?.
¿Existe una palabra específica?

Curiosidad..


----------



## Avié

Me parece que aun hay otro hilo abierto con este contenido, en resumen los términos que se han barajado han sido *misántropía*, pero éste muestra más un rechazo hacia el ser humano; dejando el lexema _antropos _por _andro _podemos pensar en *misandria*, que etimológicamente estaría bien construido, pero no está recogido por la RAE -podría estar en formación-; *Apandria* tampoco está recogido por la RAE, pero se emplea en psicología, *androfobia* sí está recogido en el DRAE, pero mostraría más un miedo que un odio.

(Creo que hay otro hilo, o incluso dos, pero no he podido añadir el link :S)


----------



## one minute silence

Vaya! sí está discusión no es la primera que circula por el foro , habrá que hacer algo, no?
Como darle  una definición única y registrada.
Pero por ahora me conformo con misantropía.

Gracias.


----------



## Avié

Mmmmh... es que misantropía no muestra un odio hacia el varón, sino al trato con seres humanos.

*misántropo, pa.*

(Del gr. μισάνθρωπος).


1. m. y f. Persona que, por su humor tétrico, manifiesta aversión al trato humano.


----------



## one minute silence

Correcto, tienes razón.
Entonces especificaré: Ej. Ana es misantropa de hombres.

¿Podría aceptarse?


----------



## Avié

mmmmh... no. Di que siente aversión hacia los hombres, o que padece apandria (es como se usa en psicología según lo que se dice en ese otro hilo que deberías buscar mientras yo no aprenda a poner enlaces) pero padecer apandria sería algo más técnico, no creo que tengas un diagnóstico propiamente dicho.


----------



## Aurin

http://www.infobalear.com/foro/cgi/?board=news;action=display;num=1071700214

Igual ese es el enlace que quieres poner.


----------



## Aurin

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45571&highlight=misoginia


----------



## Avié

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=391247

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165715


----------



## Aurin

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21153&highlight=misoginia
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45571&highlight=misoginia


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Hola, a todos los foristas:
Al respecto de esta discusión, debo decir que es muy extraño que el idioma no tenga un término para la persona que siente odio hacia los hombres. Esto hace que nos aventuremos a proponerlo. 
Yo propongo *misándrico, *pues proviene de *miso* que significa odio y *andro *que se refiere a hombre (como género masculino). Misátropo no lo utilizaría con ese significado porque antropo se refiere a hombre pero como especie y por ello se aplica a quien odia a la especie humana, es decir, a sus congéneres. Buen día.
Eduardo Lozano T.


----------



## Edher

Hola a todos,

    Como se le puede llamar a una mujer que tiene odio hacia los hombres, es decir, misandria, no miedo "androfobia," sino disgusto. Acaso seria, misándria?

Basicamente busco la version femenina de misógino,

Muchisimas Gracias,
Edher


----------



## Avié

Hay MILES de hilos al respecto (o al menos tres, pero tres es un número muy próximo a mil ¿no?).

*Misandria* no existe, sería una construcción etimológicamente perfecta, pero ni el DRAE la recoge ni ninguna disciplina la usa. En psicología se emplea *apandria*, aunque tal vez tenga un significado excesivamente técnico, no creo que quieras decir de nadie que _padece apandria_, y el DRAE tampoco la recoge. *Androfobia* sí aparece en el DRAE, pero como tú mismo/misma has dicho, significa miedo, no odio. La otra palabra que en esos miles de hilos se barajó y descartó fue *misantropía*, pero ántropos hace referencia al ser humano, no al varón; la definición que de misantropía aporta el DRAE no encaja de ninguna manera con nuestra misandria*.

En alguno de los hilos se sugirió la creación revolucionaria de la palabra misandria.

Este hilo acabará desplazado, pero antes de que eso ocurra puedes usar el buscador para encontrar todo lo que hay al respecto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Los hilos sobre este tema han sido unidos.
Gracias por la atención.
Martine (Moderadora)


----------



## JJMC

Aquí lo tienes.... Misandría.

JJ


----------



## ThorNSC

Yo votaría por una de estas 2:
-*"Mishomínia"* [Es cierto, se me ocurrió]
Pero creo que es la más correcta de las definiciones, simplemente uniendo "miso"[del griego _odio_] y "hominis" [del latín _hombre_]
Entonces quedaría así:
Mishomínita/-ca/-da: Aquella que odia a los hombres.
Mishomínito/-co/-do: Aquel que odia a los hombres.
Se podría hablar de "Mishominidad", o de alguien que tiene riesgo de "Mishominizarse", y un buen etc.
Ahora bien, si a alguien no le gusta este término por ser también "hominis" una alución en latín de "raza humana", entonces yo optaría por: 
-*"Misovíria"*[Que también se me ocurrió . Y remplazaríamos el "hominis", por "vir" [del latín _varón_],
Entonces quedaria algo así:
Misóvira: Aquella que odia a los varones.
Misóviro: Aquel que odia a los varones.
Y así se podria hablar de una Misoviridad, o de Misovirizarse, Mizovirisable, etc.
Ojo al piojo, que esta es solo mi opinión.


----------



## oa2169

misántropo es el antónimo de filántropo


----------



## Janis Joplin

Demasiada complicación, tan fácil que es indicar simplemente *que odia a los hombres *o* que siente aversión por los hombres.* 

Hay gente que ni idea tiene de lo que significa misandria, misoginia, misantropia, etc. pero todo mundo entiende lo que significa odiar o sentir aversión.


----------



## Wegekuckuck

Pos no se compliquen, aunque mucha gente no entienda que significa _misandria_, la idea es determinar un término para la gente que busca condensar el concepto de el odio a los varones en una palabra, yo diría que _misandria _es a _misoginia_, lo quie _misandra _es a _misógino_. A un hombre _misógino _no se le llama _misogínico_, por ello no me suena bien que una mujer "que odia a los varones" sea _misándrica_, sino _misandra_. Y con respecto a los términos "contraposicionales" o como sea que dijeron antes, yo les llamaría simplemente términos correspondientes, equivalentes o análogos.

Ahora sí, se aceptan pedradas, je je...


----------



## Ismaelitus

Creo que sería incorrecto referirse como "opuesto" a "misógino", a aquél término que exprese la idea de rechazo hacia los hombres. En realidad, el antónimo de "misógino" expresaría amor hacia las mujeres.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues naturalmente que lleva usted toda la razón, D. Ismaelitus, que el contrario de alguien que odia a las mujeres no es alguien que odia a los hombres. Por ahí había que haber empezado. 
Bajo mi punto de vista el antónimo de _misógino_ es _*mujeriego*_. ¿Que no?
(Y bienvenido al foro).


----------



## Ismaelitus

Gracias por la cordial bienvenida Lord Darktower. Y sí, en un determinado contexto creo que un buen antónimo de "misógino" sería "mujeriego". Habría que considerar un contexto donde se refiera al rechazo a la mujer y no desde el punto de vista sexual, ya que como yo lo entiendo, mujeriego es aquel al que le apasionan las mujeres desde una mirada sexual. ¿Será?


----------



## GONTA

Aunque no sea exactamente la traducción de la palabra en cuestión, sólo quería compartir que a mí también me enseñaron que así como existe el "machismo" existe el "hembrismo". No sé si esa palabra también pudiera serte de utilidad dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Astarot

Como parece que _misandria_ y _misándrico/a_, aunque no figuren en el diccionario, ya están admitidos, creo que es la mejor acepción.

DRAE


----------



## Crabman72

cachapa said:


> Hola, me gustaría saber si existe en español un término equivalente a misógino pero que se refiera a lo opuesto (rechazo hacia los hombres). Gracias!



Ginia hace referencia a la mujer y Andros hace referencia al hombre. Por tanto, el rechazo a los hombres sería Misandría. Pero lo opuesto a la Misoginia no es la Misandría, sino más bien el amor a las mujeres, que sería la Filoginia.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola @Crabman72 :

Tú racionamiento podría llegar a ser correcto si no fuera por la _hiántica_ «misandr*í*a» y alguna que otra aseveración. La solicitud del compañero @cachapa de hace una década es un tanto ambigua y se presta a una doble interpretación al buscar su opuesto o antónimo:

1.- *«Rechazo a los hombres» versus «Amor a los hombres»:*
a.- *«Rechazo o aversión a los hombres* (*misandria*_/*misándrico*_, que no se debería confundir con *androfobia*_/*andrófobo*_, cuya diferencia entre ambos es la que pueda haber entre “*miedo* y *odio*”)*»* *versus «Amor a los hombres *(que a falta de apropiada acepción léxica, utilícese *androfilia*_/*andrófilo*_ en oposición a *androfobia*_/*andrófobo*_)*»*.​
*2.- «Rechazo a los hombres» versus «Rechazo a las mujeres»:*

b.- *«Rechazo o aversión a los hombres *(*misandria/misándrico*)*» versus su heterónimo «Rechazo o aversión a las mujeres* (_*misoginia*/*misógino*_)*».*​


----------

